# My Heart is Breaking



## Barnjake

My gorgeous beloved boy Barney died on Saturday and I am struggling to come to terms with how he died. He was a 9yr old Lhasa Apso with the cutest 'funny' face and I loved him dearly. He was a rescue dog and had not had a good start, but I fell for him as soon as I saw him and he came home with me and met his new brother Jake. He was no trouble ever and made me laugh every day with his funny little ways.
Now, I have to live with the fact that he died a horrible death after being given Metacam. He was on it for only 6 days and became ill, vomiting blood, bloody diarrhoea, disorientated, refusing all food. I took him to vets but none seemed to know what to do and he died 48 hours later, at the vets all alone. Obviously the guilt is tremendous and am always going to think 'what if's'. His story is on the dog chat forum.
Barney is coming home on Thursday and I will look at the box containing his ashes every day and know that he went too soon. RIP darling boy, I love you xxx


----------



## koekemakranka

So sorry to hear of your loss. I have read that some pets have died after taking metacam. This is very worrying. RIP Barney.


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss of Barney.
I know it's not easy to say "Try and not feel guilty".
'cause it is just nature all the what ifs.
Because we love them so much we just don't want to let them down and you always want the best for them.
You did exactly that. You did what you thought was best.
He had a lovely life with you. You rescued him and gave him a loving home.
I am sure when he had his last day at the vets they would have gave him some medication and was not in any pain.

He is at Rainbow Bridge now happily telling them what a great life he with you.

R.I.P Barney xx


----------



## WENDY517

im so sorry for your sad loss of your dear bunny barney, I believe now that when a small animal is giving metacam, its dodgy i must say all my rabbits have had metacam, they had come out ok saying that barney must have had a very fatal condition re his stomach bladder ect i dred to think that my animals are going to end up the same gone too soon because there is always something underlying somewhere i hope that barney is happy and free from the suffering he endured in this life he was a good age im sure thats hes happy and free you cant feel guilty for he had a good life time may mend a broken heart but memories will live forever barney r.i.p. love wendy xxx


----------



## Grace_Lily

I'm so very sorry to hear you have lost Barney 

Run free at the bridge boy x


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry for the loss of you dear boy...
My heart goes to you..when cheeky passed away I was vey, very sad...eventually to commemorate him I decided to offer my dogless home to a dog in need and took a rescue podenco cross called Scrip, though Cheeky will always be remembered...

and thank you fro warning about the drug...it may save anther dog..


----------



## GillyR

so very sorry xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Barnjake said:


> My gorgeous beloved boy Barney died on Saturday and I am struggling to come to terms with how he died. He was a 9yr old Lhasa Apso with the cutest 'funny' face and I loved him dearly. He was a rescue dog and had not had a good start, but I fell for him as soon as I saw him and he came home with me and met his new brother Jake. He was no trouble ever and made me laugh every day with his funny little ways.
> Now, I have to live with the fact that he died a horrible death after being given Metacam. He was on it for only 6 days and became ill, vomiting blood, bloody diarrhoea, disorientated, refusing all food. I took him to vets but none seemed to know what to do and he died 48 hours later, at the vets all alone. Obviously the guilt is tremendous and am always going to think 'what if's'. His story is on the dog chat forum.
> Barney is coming home on Thursday and I will look at the box containing his ashes every day and know that he went too soon. RIP darling boy, I love you xxx


I am so so sorry that you are suffering over the loss of Barney, losing any pet and dear friend is hard, but to lose him in such tragic circumstances must be even harder. Please do not blame yourself, you like many of us too when our pets are ill can only do our best and take them too the vets and trust in their knowledge and guidance, and carry out the treatment prescribed to make our pets better. Im sure as soon as you realised things were not right you did the only thing you could and take him back to the vets. So please please 
dont blame yourself.

Please take heart, that you rescued Barney and gave him a second chance and Im sure he did have a wonderful life with you and knew he was much loved. 
May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Barney.


----------



## Pudding

I am soo sorry for the loss of your beloved boy Barney 
Please do not blame yourself.....
you did your very very best for him

this may be a bit too soon but have a look here
Popular Caskets - Treasured Friends


----------



## cazbah

My heart goes out to you, I lost my boy in November aged 14 so understand the pain, please please do not blame yourself over the Metacam, my dear boy took it for over a year to treat bladder cancer, it could just as easily suited your boy and given him extra time rather than robbing you of time with him. 

No words can give you comfort but take heart that others share your sorrow xxx


----------



## Superash

R.I.P. Little barney thoughts are with you nite. Nite god bless


----------



## lovedeternally

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, please try to remember the very happy times that you shared, and do not blame yourself - you have always done your best for Barney.


----------



## I love springers

So sorry for your loss... RIP Barney.... XX


----------



## justice for Queenie

So sorry for your loss, i understand the guilt, I feel it too for my baby girl Queenie. All I can say is try to focus on the good times and the great life you gave him. My thoughts are with you. 

Run free Barney, R.I.P xxxx


----------



## angelofthenorth5

so sorry xx


----------



## Yorkiemum22

I understand totally how you feel. My beautiful yorkie Toby was euthanased on Thursday after being with the vet for tests. I fell so guilty not questioning more about his treatment. He was 14 years old and my baby I'm in shock! Toby was given medication without being tested by the vet and we saw three different vets over 48 hours. Our boy deteriorated quickly whilst in their care and as he couldnt stand being away from us I feel part of the problem was that we werent with him. We decided to put him out of this misery because I couldnt stand the thought of him on his own and the worse happening but I feel guilty by doing that to him!! We have another yorkie called Sammy who misses his friend soo much too.
Your message really touched me because you were feeling exactly the same as me. I know vets cant work miracles but we trust them to do their best for our pets, so why do they just prescribe without realising that drugs have side affects and our pets can react to them. Toby was given tablets to treat a heart murmur but the vet didnt check if his kidneys were up to coping with the increase in the flow of urine. Who do we trust then? I really dont know thats why I have joined this forum today.


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm so sorry to hear that you have lost Barney in such sad circumstances but as many others have already said, please try not to blame yourself. <<< hugs >>>
Rest in peace Barney, may you run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Honey Bee

Yorkiemum22 said:


> I understand totally how you feel. My beautiful yorkie Toby was euthanased on Thursday after being with the vet for tests. I fell so guilty not questioning more about his treatment. He was 14 years old and my baby I'm in shock! Toby was given medication without being tested by the vet and we saw three different vets over 48 hours. Our boy deteriorated quickly whilst in their care and as he couldnt stand being away from us I feel part of the problem was that we werent with him. We decided to put him out of this misery because I couldnt stand the thought of him on his own and the worse happening but I feel guilty by doing that to him!! We have another yorkie called Sammy who misses his friend soo much too.
> Your message really touched me because you were feeling exactly the same as me. I know vets cant work miracles but we trust them to do their best for our pets, so why do they just prescribe without realising that drugs have side affects and our pets can react to them. Toby was given tablets to treat a heart murmur but the vet didnt check if his kidneys were up to coping with the increase in the flow of urine. Who do we trust then? I really dont know thats why I have joined this forum today.


It is so sad when we lose our beloved pets, again in such difficult circumstances and especially when you have to watch their friend that is left behind missing them. I really do feel for you at this time but try to take comfort that Toby was loved dearly. <<< hugs >>>
Rest in peace Toby.


----------

